
Darpa envisions the future of machine learning - erensezener
http://www.kurzweilai.net/darpa-envisions-the-future-of-machine-learning?utm_source=KurzweilAI+Weekly+Newsletter&utm_campaign=1311a2c5df-UA-946742-1&utm_medium=email
======
tellarin
Having being involved in efforts to standardize AI components roughly 10 years
ago I can say that, even for somewhat delimited domains, this is not a trivial
goal.

I really hope their effort can provide a strong enough push, even if not like
the one that go us the Internet. Good luck!

------
emilv
This might be a good thing. I am still not convinced that machine learning is
so great it is pictured to be, but the potential is certainly worth studying.
Better tools and languages are a must in this area.

